# need help with venison snack sticks



## drake5711 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi I am very new at smoking snack sticks I used about 6 pounds of venison and 3 of pork shoulder scraps. Used lem seasonings and caseings I smoked at around 180 and the casings didn't exactly adhere to the meat there soggy you could say the meat flavor is great just wondering how to get the casing to adhere to the meat and not get wrinkles and soggy texture. Thanks for any help


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 16, 2013)

What kind of casings? What kind of smoker? Water pan in the smoker? How wet was the meat when stuffed?

Not really sure what you mean "adhere to the meat"
Not really sure you can do snack sticks without some wrinkling of the casings.

Sorry for the questions but I think some more info will help others to find your problem and help you.

I see this is your first post here, when you get a minute would you do us a favor and swing by "Roll Call" and introduce yourself so we can give you a proper SMF Welcome, Thanks!


----------



## lu1847 (Apr 16, 2013)

Sorry to hear that.  Did you smoke at 180 the whole time, if so that's too hot.  What I think you did is rendered the fat.  There are many ways to smoke stix and different temps .  lots of people start at 100 and bump the heat by 10 to 15 degrees every hour until the stix reach 150.  A easy method I use is smoke at 130 for about 3 hrs and then poach them in around 175 degree water until the stix reach 150 ,usually there in about 5 to ten min.  Hope this helps. Get a good instant read pen thermometer to go by temps are real important with stix and sausage.


----------



## drake5711 (Apr 16, 2013)

I used lem collogen casings smoked at 180 the whole time with water pan an the smoker is a masterbuilt cookmaster electric smoker and I had a digital thermometer and I smoked tell the internal temp was 160 and I guess the wrinkles arnt really the problem they were just soggy and almost falling off of the meat when you cut into them.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm thinking another one of your problems is your venison to pork ratio...  from your description your at 50%...  myself, I would do 20%...  no more than 30%...  and as others said..  start out at 130` for a couple of hrs....  then bump up 10` every couple of hrs...  I agree at 180` your rendered all the fat (50%) out....


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 16, 2013)

Sorry to hear you had some problems. I have to agree with the rendering of the fat. The temp was too high. I use the LEM Collagen casings and yes they wrinkle some. Everyone has a different method that works for them. I start mine at 110-120 for about 2 hrs with no smoke and no water pan and all vents open so the casings dry some. Then I bump my temp up 10 degrees per hour, start adding smoke and never exceed 170 degrees smoker temp.


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 17, 2013)

When the fat renders out, what is normally left is dry crumbly sausage with little pockets of lard inside the casing. There are a few different possibilities but it is hard to guess without knowing everything about your process.

Could have added too much water while mixing or stuffing.

Didn't let the sticks hang and dry before smoking.

Smoking at 180 heated up the small diameter sticks too fast and didn't have enough time in the smoker to dry and cook correctly.

The sausage could have been "smeared" while grinding or stuffing and the meat and fat didn't bind properly. (happens sometimes when you stuff casings with a meat grinder)

If you had 6lbs of venison and 3lbs of pork trimmings your ratio is 66/33 and should have been good. The start low and keep bumping up the temp is good advice. Keep bumping it until your smoker temp is 175 max and then wait until your meat temp reaches 152.

Here is a good thread: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/117520/quick-n-easy-cheesy-meat-sticks

It takes a couple attempts sometimes, getting used to your smoker and how you do things. So eat them and make some more.


----------



## drake5711 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the great advise I'm going to try bumping up the temp slowly I think that was my problem on the next batch later this week once the sticks I made are gone should I lower the fat content too? Or should that be fine. Thanks


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 17, 2013)

drake5711 said:


> Thanks for all the great advise I'm going to try bumping up the temp slowly I think that was my problem on the next batch later this week once the sticks I made are gone should I lower the fat content too? Or should that be fine. Thanks


That is your preference.  Some people like 50/50 and some like almost none.  70/30 is a good place to start.


----------

